# Darien Lake in NY State



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

The Luv2rv crew just got back from Six Flags Darien Lake on Saturday. We arrived last Sunday (in the driving rain).

We had two camp sites while we were there. The first was an absolute rocky hill of a site (my one year old is bruised from head to toe from falling). I had the front of the trailer so far in the air it scared me. Put plenty of rocks around the wheels and many many logs under the front stabilizers.

My sister-in-law and her family had the site next to us with a 35' Airstream Excella. They had the back bumper buried in the dirt and 3 wheels off the ground ... it's a tri-axle)

It rained all day Monday so we went shopping at the outlet mall to stay dry. Weather was phenomenal the rest of the time.

The park is amazing ... kids had an absolute blast. Spent most of our time at the BrainTeaser kiddie coaster. Our 3 year old rode this thing at least 15 times. She would get off and go right back on. The water parks, Hooks Lagoon and Crocodile Isle were great given the 30C+ (90F?) temps all week.

Toby Keith and Terri Clark were there in concert on Thursday night and we could hear them from our campsite. I would even swear that Willie Nelson chimed in on a tune or two.

Anyway, this was a great experience for us and the kids. If you are looking for peace and quiet avoid this place.... other wise it's a great family vacation. Just make sure you request and 'Sunny Site' and AC hookup.

Oh yeah, the 3/4 Ton Sierra performed flawlessly. Having towed our 28BH-S with a Chev Trailblazer I was actually dumbfounded by the difference.... no comparison at all. I never wanted for power and never felt sway big rigs or anything. I could pass whatever and whomever I needed to. The border crossing was long both times 2+ hours of line ups each way. Kids were not thrilled. Thank goodness for in vechicle DVD.

One final note saw a total of 3 other Outbacks (2 25RS-S and one 28 BH-S) ,,, didn't approach the first two but spoke to the second family that had a 28BH-S being towed by a Ford Expedition. They are from Canada only about 15 minutes from us and bought from our dealer. I gave them the website URL. We'll see if they remember it and log on.

Sorry for being long winded. whew!

Wayne


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good trip. Last week was about the best week we've had as far as weather all summer.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wayne,

Welcome back.

I was in one of those rocky slopey sites with my tent one time. Nothing like sleeping with stones on a hill in the thunderstorm...

Glad the weather was warm for the water park.

The border slowdowns make it real glad to tow your own bathroom and kitchen with you just in case nature calls while just sitting there.

It sounds like you ended up in the grassy, flat, sunny sites. I tented there also, man was it hot in a tent.

Do they still do the nightly laser light show? That was pretty neat and the kidos enjoyed it.

See Ya

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin,

Exactly, the site was quite nice. Definitely needed the AC and Awning but was a whole lot better than the forest on the side of a hill.

Laser Blast still goes on every night at 10:10 until about 10:30. They do a really nice job of it.

Wayne


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

What site did you move from? I'm heading back there Columbus Day weekend and would like to avoid that area. The last time I went we had a site on a corner the site was huge and flat only problem was we went the same weekend as OZ Fest. My wife wanted to packup at 3am with all the sceaming and partying all night.
But the kids loved it and were going back.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

John,

We were on site 859. There was no grass only trees and rocks in that area.

The site we moved to was site 682. All the sites in this area are nice. Only problem would be if there is a scheduled concert with music that you can't stand you are pretty close to the concert venue.

Have a great time. We'll be going back next year!

Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)




----------

